# LinkedIn Group



## Freon (Mar 10, 2009)

If there is any interest, I'll set one up.

Freon


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll join if you set one up... I just sent you an invite to connect over there.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 11, 2009)

I kind of wondered about this. I didn't know if there was a reason one wasn't set up. Like maybe someone wanted to protect their superhero identity.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 11, 2009)

It wouldn't be too hard to keep non-EB'ers out... make them provide a screen name before they can join.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Go for it.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, it looks like they've unblocked LinkedIn from Websense here at work! It used to be filtered out as a "social networking" site.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 11, 2009)

Let us know when it is set up so we can all join... we'll just have to keep real names and screen names straight!


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Let us know when it is set up so we can all join... we'll just have to keep real names and screen names straight!


X2. Just got a quickie profile set up.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2009)

works for me


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm kinda leery of having a resume out there on the web like that.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm kinda leery of having a resume out there on the web like that.


Not really a full resume. You can control what you put on it, whether it can be searched publicly online, what aspects of it can be seen, and when searched by people who aren't your "friends" or at least in your network, it will show an anonymous profile without your name, only credentials.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 11, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm kinda leery of having a resume out there on the web like that.


It saves the headhunters time when they call or email you... I get at least one headhunter a day.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2009)

OK, how do I actually join the group?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> It saves the headhunters time when they call or email you... I get at least one headhunter a day.


I might keep that in mind if I'm job hunting again (I hope I never have to do that again).


----------



## Freon (Mar 11, 2009)

Group built. Those who I already have a link to should recieve invites.

Freon


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 11, 2009)

Freon said:


> Group built. Those who I already have a link to should recieve invites.
> Freon


I couldn't find it... is it shown in the Group directory?

Please add me... I'm at http://www.linkedin.com/in/spraymond

Thanks!


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm there. Now what? 

Under the search at the top, I just selected Search Groups, then entered, "engineer boards" and it popped right up.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2009)

Ah, now I got it. If you search for Engineer Boards, you'll find it. If you search for it as one word, or engineerboards.com, you won't.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 11, 2009)

Just requested addition to the group.


----------



## csb (Mar 11, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I kind of wondered about this. I didn't know if there was a reason one wasn't set up. Like maybe someone wanted to protect their superhero identity.


Now you'll know I'm really a man!


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^ :blink:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 11, 2009)

csb said:


> Now you'll know I'm really a man!


Then YOU should have won the Challenge #4!


----------



## SuperAlpha (Mar 11, 2009)

I just added the group....approve me now dammit!!!!


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 12, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm kinda leery of having a resume out there on the web like that.


Actually, you don't have to have much info at all to setup your profile. I never did a resume when i joined, just a couple snippets was all.



Capt Worley PE said:


> I might keep that in mind if I'm job hunting again (I hope I never have to do that again).


A personal hell i live thru for days on end. . .

Requested addition, thanx for setting this up Freon!


----------



## Freon (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm already getting multiple request to join the group from headhunters and a few unknowns. For the record, if you don't put your EB.Com name in your orginal request to join; I am not approving your entry into the group.

Freon


----------



## Dleg (Mar 15, 2009)

^Good call.


----------



## agni (Mar 22, 2009)

Just requested to join.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 23, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> A personal hell i live thru for days on end. . .


I did it for two years. It was miserable and disenheartening. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Freon (Mar 24, 2009)

SapperPE said:


> Is there a way to put the EB.com banner on the LinkedIn Eb.com group? When I look at the groups I am a member of on LinkedIn, they all have a logo except for the EB.com one. How do we add the logo?



Send me the logo. I tried to pull it out of the source code for the web site with no luck.

Freon


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 7, 2009)

How can you end up getting a 'Doesn't Know' when connecting within the EB LinkedIn Group? That is just fundamentally wrong!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2009)

man the eb.com banner could be a little smaller


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 1, 2009)

I know I'm a little late getting in on this, but I just sent a request to join the group in.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 1, 2009)

ditto, yo!


----------



## Freon (Oct 1, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> ditto, yo!



I'll see what I can do, but since I am on the group, we are already one coon-ass over the legal limit....

Freon


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2009)

Freon said:


> I'll see what I can do, but since I am on the group, we are already one coon-ass over the legal limit....
> Freon


Yeah, but there needs to be at least one smart one in the group...

I can count to ten.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 2, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Yeah, but there needs to be at least one smart one in the group...
> I can count to ten.


If I take off my shoes I can count to 20.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 2, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> If I take off my shoes I can count to 20.


I can count to 21...


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> I can count to 21...


When did you get neutered?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 2, 2009)

The day I said "I do."


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> The day I said "I do."


Oh ho ho ho ho ho! Ba-ZING!!! :lmao:


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 5, 2009)

Also just sent a request to Join -- I hadn't seen this thread before!


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 11, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> Also just sent a request to Join -- I hadn't seen this thread before!


Still waiting to be approved for the LinkedIn group?


----------



## Freon (Oct 12, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> Still waiting to be approved for the LinkedIn group?


I can not join you from the office. I'll need to do it from the house.

Freon


----------



## Santiagj (Nov 12, 2009)

I joined linkedin. Hope I'm not too late. I sent an invite request.


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Freon, I sent you a request also. I included my EB handle in the request.


----------



## MechGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

OK, so I'm a pretty avid user of LinkedIn. I'm in a few different groups, and some groups have alot of participation and information, while others have less.

Ours seems to have none! So I have to ask...what's the point of the EB LinkedIn group?

I'm just going to throw this idea out there...maybe we should start with a way where we can identify ourselves. Since I only know you folks from your EB handles, when I go to the LinkedIn group I have no idea who anyone is!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

^^^ Apparently, you haven't gotten the secret handshake down yet ...

Hi, my name is JR .... 



JR


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 13, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> Since I only know you folks from your EB handles, when I go to the LinkedIn group I have no idea who anyone is!


I should be easy to spot, as the only skirt in the room. Nevermind, I didn't see the entire group. My apologies for that comment.

But yeah, we should have an index or something.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 13, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> OK, so I'm a pretty avid user of LinkedIn. I'm in a few different groups, and some groups have alot of participation and information, while others have less.Ours seems to have none! So I have to ask...what's the point of the EB LinkedIn group?
> 
> I'm just going to throw this idea out there...maybe we should start with a way where we can identify ourselves. Since I only know you folks from your EB handles, when I go to the LinkedIn group I have no idea who anyone is!


good point...



Fluvial said:


> I should be easy to spot, as the only skirt in the room.


don't know how the other skirts already in there will take that... :lamo:


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 13, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> don't know how the other skirts already in there will take that...


I meant so far in the LinkedIn Group. When I looked in there the other day, there were only about six members, apparently none of us ladies yet. Unless I missed something.

I didn't mean on EB, heavens no! I'd never diss the other ladies like that. 

ETA: I guess you are right, apparently there are like 36 members. I withdraw my earlier remark. Getting old and senile is the pits, folks.  I think I'll modify that to say "I should be easy to spot as the person who puts her foot in her mouth often".


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2009)

39 members now, I was just looking at our group earlier....


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> 39 members now, I was just looking at our group earlier....


Finally got around to accepting your invite last night. I don't visit there very often.


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 28, 2009)

didn't see this before. joined.


----------



## humner (Dec 28, 2009)

Just requested to join


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > 39 members now, I was just looking at our group earlier....
> ...


That's what got me on there, thank you sir ! 

http://www.linkedin.com/in/dustinbvincent


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 2, 2010)

went back on the group again today.


----------

